# People travelling to the C&S Day



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK chaps,

As suggested, for those travelling to the C&S Day in a fortnight's time and stopping over before, we feel it's only proper to entertain you the night before (and trust me if Platinum R's anywhere in the vicinity you'll be well & truly entertained.....esp if there's ladyeeeees present - ladyboys too for that matter but I'll let him tell you all about his weird fantasies).

So please add your name below and where you're staying. We'll sort out a few beers and whatever the Friday night - damned good job there's a full English available Saturday morning.....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe not so many as there seems to be another detailing meet the day after - good timing that....


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Are all invited to the C&S Day? Is it in Wokingham?

[EDIT] D'OH! Just seen this.

Nige


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep all invited 

I may even have the DVD ready to save those people attending the postage and packing!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Maybe not so many as there seems to be another detailing meet the day after - good timing that....


Detailing meet in the South of England where its warm or meet in Scotland (lend me 50p someone?)

I know where I'll be Jimmy :buffer:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah, John's obviously not told you about the compulsory fancy dress mate???


----------



## PlatinumR (Feb 11, 2006)

WOOD'nt miss it for the world People's! Gotta be PC - and I don't mean ruddy Porter Cable either! :lol:

Fancy dress? Better get my tree outfit then! WOOD be a safe bet! 

Oh it hurts sometimes! :lol: Just sooo good!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Can someone (mod) generate an email list for those who have said they are attending so an email can be sent to get people to get their shiiiat together sorting venue for the evening?


----------

